
Ask HN: Filter Page Links - Overtonwindow
I looked in the past to see if anyone had thought of this and a few tried to make a filter system, but they don&#x27;t appear to have taken hold. With so much political news I am hoping to find a way to filter this, or perhaps filter HN links based on keywords.<p>Any ideas?
======
memexy
You could write a chrome extension. I've done this a few times where specific
keywords would automatically get hidden. I usually throw them away after a
while or lose track of the source code. If you started a project and made an
announcement I'm certain people would contribute since it's something others
would want as well.

